# An animated cat



## chuan (Apr 30, 2003)

*Looking through the window!*


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

That's neat. Did you make it?


----------



## chuan (Apr 30, 2003)

Yes I did it...digitally,
first I filmed my cat in format mpeg, then imported it into Jasc Animation Shop3, where I deleted some frames, after that I exported it to Photoshop where I painted and transformed it a little then back to Shop3, where I saved it in gif format.

The next one by sure will be 100%, well almost, painted by myself.


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

Thats wild. Great job!  and thanks for sharing your work with us!


----------

